
Best Practices for NLP Classification in TensorFlow 2.0 - ralph_brooks
https://medium.com/@ralph.a.brooks/best-practices-for-nlp-classification-in-tensorflow-2-0-a5a3d43b7b73
======
briga
Nice little write-up, but BERT seems like overkill for this sort of binary
classification task.

~~~
ralph_brooks
Thanks for the feedback.

I was really focusing on pipelines into BERT. The thought is that I would keep
the example simple (though it would be straightforward to extend the example
to other use cases).

